# Modern piano arrangements like Abreu-Hamelin Tico-Tico no fubá?



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

I find the melody, tempo, and pianistic sophistication of _Abreu-Hamelin Tico-Tico no fubá_ very delightful and impressive.

I'm looking for fairly recent piano arrangements of originally non-pianistic (or pianistically less sophisticated) works with that kind of duration, exhilaration, and idiomatic writing.

I consider _Mozart-Volodos Turkish March_ to be one.

Other ones you consider as such?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Deleted because it was wrong!


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I recently composed a transcription of the famous Washington Post March by Sousa in the style of Rachmaninoff. If you have any ideas for a piano transcription let me know and I'll consider making it!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arnerich said:


> I recently composed a transcription of the famous Washington Post March by Sousa in the style of Rachmaninoff. If you have any ideas for a piano transcription let me know and I'll consider making it!


Sounds very tempting that offer.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Hamelin's awesome arrangement of (or etude on) Rossini's song La Danza comes to mind.


----------

